# Gunfire as Morsi backers march on Egypt military HQ: AFP



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Shooting could be heard coming from both the Republican Guard and the protesters


AFP , Friday 5 Jul 2013​


​Gunfire erupted outside the Cairo headquarters of the Republican Guard on Friday where supporters of ousted Egyptian president Mohamed Morsi had massed vowing to defend him. 
Shooting could be heard coming from both the Republican Guard and the protesters, an AFP correspondent said. Several wounded protesters fell to the ground.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Also gunfire heard in the Cairo university area.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Update: 23 houses belonging to Copts burned down ..*

DPA

The situation has heated up in Naga Hassan village, west of Luxor, after the killing of a Muslim man and the injury of a Copt on Friday.

The number of houses belonging to Copts that have been burned is now 23. Police fired teargas bombs to stop the clashes.

Police are protecting dozens of Copts at the police station near the area where the clashes are taking place. Security has been enhanced around Dabe’iya church, for fear of an attack. The police and military troops have exerted a huge effort to end the clashes.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Shooting could be heard coming from both the Republican Guard and the protesters
> 
> 
> AFP , Friday 5 Jul 2013​
> ...



Eyewitness account (audio) by BBC's Jeremy Bowen, who has himself been hit by birdshot

BBC News - Egyptian soldiers 'opened fire straight away'


----------

